# Gun sounds selber machen



## danomat (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo leute. Ich hoffe hier findet sich jemand der sich damit auskennt. 

Ich will bei bestimmten kanonen meinen eigenen sound erstellen. 

Ich habe bereit tuts zu fmod gelesen. Leider sind dies alle ziemlich alt und teilweise fehlen einfach auch rubriken und auch fehlende sounddateien machen mir es schwer.

Ich hab euch mal ein screenshot zur erläuterung dazu gemacht. 

Man kann leider nicht einfach eine sound datei einzeln ersetzen, sondern muss das ganze projekt (.fev datei) neu erstellen. 

Mit dem eventplayer schaut man sich das originale projekt an. 
Mit dem designer hab ich das projekt dann 1:1 gleich erstellt und muss dann die sounds aus dem wot ordner einfach reinziehen. 
Nun die probleme:

1.: ich finde die common tanks sound schon gar nicht (heavy hit usw)
2.: bei den gun sounds sind immer 2x sounds drin. Erster zb gun_small_20-45mm und dann das selbe mit _mb hinten dran. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. 

Im sammelthread geht das thema nur unter, da es doch sehr umfangreich ist. 
Danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2014)

ich hab keinen blassen, ob dir der link was bringt, aber hier hat KT irgendwelche templates zur verfügung gestellt: sound mod erstellen - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum

ich hab auch irgendwo von ihm schonmal was gelesen, wie man "einfach" irgendwas austauschen kann ^^ - nur wo


----------



## danomat (25. Mai 2014)

Das is wieder für ein anderes projekt. Des is ja des problem ^^


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2014)

habs befürchtet. ich komm nur leider mit der foren suche da nich klar. suche nach dingen, die es definitiv gibt und er sagt mir "keine funde"


----------



## danomat (25. Mai 2014)

Ich werd wohl mal den macher vom kriegstreiber mod fragen


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2014)

das wäre mein nächster tipp gewesen. kriegstreiber ist übrigens der macher ^^ von dem kam auch der tipp - irgendwo ><

"ja, da muss man eigentlich nur das bla "entpacken" (projektfile oder so), das gewünschte liedle/sound dingen reinbasteln und wieder "compilieren"..." irgendwie sowas. vllt wars in seinem war ambiente thread. da wollt irgendwer glaube ne andre hintergrund musik *grübel* dat könnts sein...

edit: DA isses: http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index....014/page__st__3880__pid__8023083#entry8023083 is zwar jetz leider nur das quote, aber eventuell findest du es dadurch (falls da noch mehr stand bzw der kontext drum herum).


----------



## danomat (25. Mai 2014)

Den hab ich ich auch schon durch   Aber habe grad gesehen dass er jetzt anstatt dem riesen original projektfile ne kleine nur für die waffensounds hat. Die werd ich dann mal editieren. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt 


 Edit: habs endlich geschafft. Jetzt erstmal weng fahren ob die anderen sounds noch alle drin sind.   Kind schreit wenn fv 183 schießt

Edit 2: *******. Jetzt höre ich alle schüße als wenn ich selber schieße


----------



## clums (11. Juni 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Kind schreit wenn fv 183 schießt



 

Hier ist noch nen Tutorial von Gnomefather, da steht in der Mitte auch etwas dazu, wie man dein Problem behebt:
Basic tutorial on modding sounds for World of Tanks - World of Tanks Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum


----------



## danomat (11. Juni 2014)

Achja. Hier mal das video.
Das is echt ein riesen aufwand und nach dem patch wieder alles neu machen 

http://youtu.be/v24VKq3sf9k


----------



## Z28LET (11. Juni 2014)

Oh man, ist ja krass.


----------

